# crear un reloj binario



## fabiansanabria (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es fabian estoy estuduando ing electronica pero apenas iniciando lo que no evita que quiera experimentar un poco mas de lo que me dicen en la u, el asunto es que me gustaria mucho tener un reloj binario en mi mesita junto a la cama pero no lo quiero comprar, tengo dias buscando en internet un tutorial sobre como hacer uno pero la verdad en todos falta algun paso importante (yo se que copiar circuitos de internet no es aprender electronica), por ejemplo muestran las partes y el programa para el pic, pero no dicen ni como ni mediante que metodo se mete el programa dentro del pic, en otros casos solo muestran el diagrama pero este o no tiene todos los nombres de los componentes o no tiene las especificaciones como en el caso de resistencias diodos zener y demas. yo les pido si alguno de ustedes conoce el camino para fabricar este reloj lo postee sin omitir detalle. 

nunca es bueno suponer que el alumno conoce algun tema 

muchas gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## leonhar (Jun 4, 2010)

tienes razon con lo de los valores de los componentes pero eso se coloca asi porque para mas experimentados quiere decir que varia la frecuencia, voltaje de salida o sensibilidad ( esto en general) de todas formas solo necesitas un pequeño pic, pero si quieres aprender de la forma dificil, requieres de un temporizador 555, tres contadores decimales, tres convertidores bdc, seis display y dos compuertas nand. el funcionamiento es simple, el temporizador configurado como astable, enviara el pulso de reloj al primer contador configurado como decimal, conectandolo al convertidor y al display a la ves conoecta las salidas del contador a la conpuerta para cuando la salida del contador forme el 9 binario, este envia a traves de la compuerta el primer pulso al segundo contador quedando este en 1, siendo la serie de 10 a 19 y asi sucesivamente. es facil el circuito solo busca la configuracion del contador como decimal y asegurate que tu fuente tenga la suficiente potencia.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:555_astable.jpg en esta pagina puedes aprender del 555, r1 y r2 pueden ser 10k y potenciometro de 10k c1 100microF, y el filtro del pin 5 de 100picoF, variando el potenciometro varias la duracion de los segundos, utiliza las formulas y calcula el segundo mas exacto posible.TTL 74293 es un contador que puedes utilizar, puedes usar otros pero chekea si es asincrono, si es sincrono debes usar otro 555 para el reloj del integrado.


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 4, 2010)

muchas gracias por tan pronta respuesta fue bastante informacion y voy a necesitar un buen rato para digerirlo todo pero ya empece, por otro lado ese pic 555 no es muy bueno para relojes nunca voy a evitar que mi relojito se atrace, igual y para aprender voy a montar ese circuito. 
se nota de viaje que sos avanzado, mirando encontre este post que tiene exactamente lo que busco, el autor tiene un problema pues solo los segundos funcionan y despues de montarlo en livewire efectivamente eso ocurre, si me pudiera usted ayudar a encontrar el error seria excelente porque si logro que funcione en livewire solo tengo que comprar los componentes y a soldar, este es el link.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/duda-sobre-reloj-binario-20972/


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola fabiansenabria

Ya analizaste el circuito ?.

Lo que ocurre es lo siguiente:
El contador “4520 DIVIDE By 15 COUNTER IC3b” lo pretenden Restablecer a cero con “4081 AND IC5b” Cierto ?.
Pero ocurre que lo que está conectado en las salidas de IC2b “LED’s, resistencias a tierra” no dejan que suba el voltaje en las entradas de la AND IC5b al nivel VIH (Voltaje Input High) así que su salida será baja, 0 Lógico, por lo tanto el contador nunca se restablece. Además, si por un milagro se hace 1 esa salida, tenemos un diodo y una resistencia a la entrada del contador, en ellos habrá una caída de voltaje que tampoco dejará que el contador sienta un 1 lógico a su entrada para que se restablezca.

Esto circuito que menciono está en la parte baja a la izquierda del DIAGRAMOTE que adjuntaron.

Lo mismo ocurre con los otros contadores que conforman el Reloj Binario.

Por otra parte Por qué no utilizan el 4518 Decade Counter para eliminar la necesidad de restablecer a cero ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 5, 2010)

men muchas gracias, si efectivamengte esos errores son evidentes al analizar detenidamente el circuito, muchas gracias vos los encontraste todos parece con eso me ahorro mucho tiempo, gracias de nuevo, cuando termine el reloj pongo una foto, voy a tratar su consejo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola fabiansenabria

Utiliza el 4018 en lugar del 4020, este cuenta en “quincenas” , aquel cuenta en “Decenas”

Además ninguno de los 2 puede manejar los LED’s pues dan muy poca corriente de salida. Debes agregar unos Drivers para poder encender los LED’s.

Ve si te sirve el circuito adjunto en el archivo tipo ZIP.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 6, 2010)

Sip el que tenia al principio estaba con muchos errores, el suyo esta mucho mejor pero ya quie habia empezado pues no pare hasta que funciono, solo que use unos amplificadores para aumentar el voltaje para los leds y me quedo medio feo pero funciona, alguna recomendacion sobre los drivers, digo como la de cambiar por el 4018 que luego yo voy y pongo cualquiera, gracias por todo...


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola fabiansenabria

Los Drivers son los 4049 que están entre los contadores y el circuito de los LED’s

El circuito que adjunté tiene todo lo necesario para funcionar bien.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## leonhar (Jun 14, 2010)

perdona que te responda tan tarde. el primer circuito esta bien en la logica,solo debes pulirlo, tienes un problema de impedancia en los circuitos, esto es muy problematico cuando trabajas con ttl, la senal de clok de los contadores despues de los segundos (minutos y horas) colocalos con la salida del AND junto con la senal de reset del contador anterior a traves de una resistencia de 100Ω a clock y una de 100Ω de la salida del AND a tierra, recuerdas lo que te dije de la potencia de la fuente, estos contadores junto al displey consumen algo de potencia por lo que te recomiendo una buena fuente preferiblemente de 12v 600mA. tambien utiliza un diodo led para comprobar si la salida de la compuerta AND cambia de estado. comprueba si los pines de tierra estan bien conectados y por ultimo coloca un filtro de 1000µ entre fuente y tierra. 
luchando con estos circuitos  (bueno aunque no funcionen nunca) te dara mas experiencia en el diseno electronico, si el contador de segundos funciona entonces el resto tambien, el problema es el que mencione, si esto no funciona entonces coloca un transistor en configuracion corte-conduccion para asegurar la senal alto y bajo a los contadores del minutero. "otro tip" cuando trabajo con compuertas logicas nunca coloco la salida de la compuerta conectada directamente con la entrada de la otra, debes asegurar la resistencia de carga, algunas compurtas son de tipo colector abierto y como resultado se queman o funcionan mal.


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 20, 2010)

resulta que encontrar esos integrados es bastate dificil pero al final los encontre todos solo que para contador compre el 4520, bueno les cuento que ya en la realidad algunas cosas que suponia cuando estaba estudiando el circuito en livewire no funcionan en la protoboard, por ejemplo.

para la alimentacion en livewire se usan unas patillas que soloi dicen 9v, yo suponia que eran el polo negativo de mi bateria pero no funciona ni en livewire si lo conecto asi.

respecto a la alimentacion del 4520 entra una patilla de 9v (todavia supongo que es el polo negativo de mi bateria XD) por la puerta 2, pero no veo donde pongo la tierra asi que ...........

en el pdf del 4049 veo dos entradas una vss y otra vdd que no se que hacer con ellas pues en livewire no estan.

bueno respecto a la orientacion del los leds primero los conecte con la patilla positiva a las resistencias y en las negativas puse el polo negativo de mi bateria y no paso nada, luego conecte las patillas negativas hacia las resistencias y ahora se encienden todos jajaja toy como loco.

todo el problema esta en armar ese circuito con una bateria de 9v de las cuadradas......perdon por no saber


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola fabiansenabria

En LiveWire Todas las polarizaciones de los IC’s ya vienen conectadas por Falla(Default) así que no tienes que preocuparte por eso, no así en la realidad ya que debes conectar los diferentes voltajes a las terminales adecuadas de los diferentes IC’s para polarizarlos adecuadamente.
Para hacer esto correctamente debes valerte de las hojas de datos de cada IC, las cuales puedes bajar de este enlace:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/ 
Normalmente los nombres del las terminales para polarizar(alimentar) el IC son:

Vdd Positivo
Vss Negativo
Vcc Positivo
Gnd Negativo

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 20, 2010)

gracias ya lo conecte segun las indicaciones del datashet pero solo consigo que los 4 leds parpadeen como locos, no he conectado el generador de pulsos porque no se como hacerlo en la protoboard. Este tiene dos patillas y no se si conecto una a negativo y la otra a la pata 1 del integrado o si lo hago al contrario o si pongo una patilla en la pata 1 del integrado y la otra en la dos, por el momento estoy tratando de hacer el pulso con un cable conectado a negativo, cuando presiono el interruptor los cuatro leds parpadean sin control si toco lo que segun entiendo es la entrada del reloj con un cable hacen lo mismo pero con mas intencidad de luz, que ganas tengo de que mi reloj camine


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola fabiansenabria

Cómo que solo tiene 2 patillas el generador de pulsos?
Probablemente sea un cristal de cuarzo. Si es así requerirá una circuiteria para funcionar. Que números ó letras tiene en la superficie(caras) del paquete ?.

En qué diagrama te estas basando para armar tu circuito en el protoboard ?

Te sugiero que lo hagas primero en el LiveWire y ya que funcione bien hazlo en el protoboard, de otra forma podrías dañar los IC’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 21, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta, al comienzo de este hilo pregunte como hacerlo en livewire y gracias a algunos foreros lo consegui, ahora el problema es precisamente que al pasarlo de livewire donde ya funciona perfecto pues no me funciona para nada en la protoboard, encontre algunas diferencias entre livewire y la dura realidad como la manera de alimentarlo ya me respondieron que por vss va negativo y por vdd va positivo pero cosa extrana con bateria no me funciona ni en livewire, otra cosa es el cristal que tampoco se como conectarlo al pic.

en live wire la alimentacion se hace con un elemento que solo dice 9v este se conecta a la entrada del pic que dice Eng, luego los leds estan conectados por su polo negativo a las resistencias y en sus polos positivos va de nuevo ese conector que dice solo 9v, algunos mensajes mas arriba estan los archivos de livewire por si quiere darles una miradita.

lo que estoy haciendo es que a mi pobre entender el pin que en livewire dice 9v es el negativo de mi bateria entonces estoy conectando el negativo  a vss del pic y el positivo a vdd, ademas estoy conectando el negativo de nuevo a la parte positiva de los leds pues la negativa segun el modelo de livewire va a las resistencias y estas van al pic 4049 (yo se que conectar el negativo de la bateria a el positivo de los leds no es logico pero tambien conecte el positivo y tampoco funciono).

lo maximo que he conseguido es que parpadeen de forma descontrolada


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 22, 2010)

Toy feliz, ya logre que me trabajara el relojito con bateria en livewire, sin embargo tengo mas preguntas perdon.

1) como funciona un inversor hex como el 4049
2)como conecto el cristal de reloj al pic 4520
3)debido a que sin el inversor el voltaje es muy poco para manejar los leds y debido a este    los   leds aunque encienden lo hacen de manera inversa como lo puedo solucionarlo.
4)en livewire conecte el polo positivo a la patilla 2 del 4520 pero no se a cual conectar el negativo

adjunto esta un diagrama de livewire con el resumen de estas preguntas.


por favor si alguien sabe las respuestas ayudeme y muchas gracias de antemano a todos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola fabiansanabria

El inversor 4049 simplemente “invierte” así que los LED’s que deberían estar prendidos lucen apagados y viceversa.

El 4520 no es PIC, es un contador binario por lo tanto al conectar tu cristal a él pues no funcionaría.

Puedes utilizar el 4060 para hacer el oscilador, analiza sus hojas de datos que puedes encontrar aquí:
http://www.alldatasheet.com

el punto 4 de tu mensaje es irrelevante ya que está explicado anteriormente.

Para el caso de los inversores puedes utilizar el 4050 que no es inversor pero si es Driver.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zxeth (Jun 22, 2010)

fabiansanabria dijo:


> muchas gracias por tan pronta respuesta fue bastante informacion y voy a necesitar un buen rato para digerirlo todo pero ya empece, por otro lado ese pic 555 no es muy bueno para relojes nunca voy a evitar que mi relojito se atrace, igual y para aprender voy a montar ese circuito.
> se nota de viaje que sos avanzado, mirando encontre este post que tiene exactamente lo que busco, el autor tiene un problema pues solo los segundos funcionan y despues de montarlo en livewire efectivamente eso ocurre, si me pudiera usted ayudar a encontrar el error seria excelente porque si logro que funcione en livewire solo tengo que comprar los componentes y a soldar, este es el link.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/duda-sobre-reloj-binario-20972/


pic?, el 555 un pic?, nono, es un lm. Nunca usaste un 555?, es la forma mas facil(ademas de un pic) de hacer un reloj. Solo tenes que sacar un par de calculos y tenes un hermoso reloj. Tambien lo podes hacer con 2 transistores, 2 capacitores y 3 resistencias, pero es mas impresiso. La idea que te tiraron al principio de los contadores es muuy buena, Yo me inclinaria por esa o, mucho mas facil, por un pic 16f84 que sale alrededor de 20 Ar$ y te ahorras mucho trabajo de 20 Ar$ y te ahorras mucho trabajo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/reloj-binario-bcd-pic16f84a-17179/

Aca tenes un tema sobre esto y bien terminado. La diferencia es que no es binario sino bcd. Es practicamente lo mismo si queres perder tiempo


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 22, 2010)

Bueno el 16f84 es muy bueno pero no se programar todavía, el 555 puede ser muy presiso pero eso del par de cálculos a mi nivel pues suena bastante complicado apenas estoy aprendiendo a calcular la ley de ohm ademas ya compre todo para hacerlo de esta manera y estoy aprendiendo mucho que al final es lo que mas me importa de fabricar mi reloj, perdon por nombrar como pics a  estos aparatitos es porque no se como mas llamarlos por el momento.

entrando en materia gracias por el consejo de cambiar el 4049 por un driver eso aplica, sobre que el 4520 no puede trabajar con el cristal nunca lo hubiera imaginado porque en livewire lo hace perfecto he incluso me lo recomendaron otros en este foro, debe haber alguna manera de que funcione si alguno la conoce por favor déjemela saber, sin embargo voy a leer sobre el 4060, primero tenia un 4018 pero me aconsejaron al principio cambiarlo por el 4020 nadie me dijo que no funcionaria, resulta que encontrar el 4020 fue imposible así que compre el 4520 y como trabajo perfecto en livewire pues....... pero voy a intentar el 4060

como que nos salimos un poco del camino

todavia busco respuestas a como solucionar tres preguntas de las originales





men con todo respeto el 4520 es un contador binario y el 4060 tambien


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola fabiansanabria

Al respecto de la imagen que adjuntaste en tus mensajes #15 Y #18
Al respecto de la imagen que adjuntaste en tus mensajes #15 Y #18

El cristal no se debe conectar al 4020B pues no funcionaría en la realidad.
Mejor utiliza el 4060B como lo muestra el archivo contenido en el ZIP adjunto.

Los inversores a las salidas del 4020 los puedes reemplazar con el 4050 que no es inversor pero si es driver.
Asi no tendrás que leer los LED’s que están apagados. O pon otro inversor enseguida de los que ya están y volveras a leer los que estén encendidos.

La batería se conecta, el lado negativo a tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 23, 2010)

hola muchas gracias mr carlos solo unas aclaraciones

la primera mi nick es fabiansanabria 
La segunda "La batería se conecta, el lado negativo a tierra" eso no lo entendi
La tercera muchas gracias por el consejo de cambiar el 4049  por el driver 4050 funciono perfecto

por otro lado contrario a mis propias espectativas encontre una respuestas

1) la conexion del 4520 pues va el negativo a pata 8 y el positivo a la 16 (eso me estaba   costando mucho).
2) lo de que estaba invertido me lo sopolo mr carlos se soluciono con el 4050

y funcionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
si funciona con el 4520 como contador solo que en la patita 1 que corresponde el clock conecte un boton a tierra y fuciona, eso es un adelanto, lo malo es que imagino que la senal que recibe de esa manera no es muy pareja entonces al rato de pulsarlo (que de pura felicidad lo hago como loco) los leds vuelven a parpadear como a como les da la gana desconecto todo me arodillo a orar lo conecto de nuevo y feliz mi dedito  jajajaja.

la solucion que imagino es el cristal ( ya se que dicen que no funciona pero si funciona con un boton y en livewire funciona con el cristal tiene que existir la manera o estara mal el livewire), este cristal tiene una frecuencia mas cuadrada y solucionara la locura de mis leds. No lo tengo, lo voy a comprar, si alguien QUE SEPA como se conecta me quiere hechar un cable muchas gracias de antemano.

Los que piensan que no se puede solo no me maten la ilucion hablandome de la realidad que para eso ya tengo la mia..............pero los que tan como locos y les gusta intentar para aprender pues a opinar

Alguien que sepa como se conecta un cristal de cuarzo a un hef4520b


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 23, 2010)

Estoy haciendo un reloj binario y ya estoy un poco adelantado pero no encuentro como conectar mi cristal de reloj a my hef450b que es lo que estoy usando como contador binario si alguien sabe por favor porque me gustaria terminar mi proyecto.

si alguien piensa que el 4520 no funciona para conectarle un cristal por favor expliqueme porue en livewire si, si es que elprograma esta mal pues a utilizar otro.....


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 26, 2010)

Ya pude completar el generador del pulso para el integrado 4520 lo hice con un circuito que encontre en internet y lo adjunto con esto solo falta calcular el tiempo .

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_jDvul0Mj1So/SVg_iojB0aI/AAAAAAAAAog/lRg3Z0MJTrg/s1600-h/Ps555.png

cualquier pregunta sobre como hice el reloj binario con los materiales que compre (contador 4520, driver 4050 muchos leds y muchas resistencias un par de capacitores un integrado, pic o como quieran llamarlo (esta seccion es para elementales) 555 me pueden escribir muchas gracias....


Alguien sabe porque solo cuenta hasta 7 ??????????????????????????????????
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blR4twu5bFg


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola fabiansanabria

Según entiendo de tu mensaje “Solo te falta calcular el tiempo”.
Supongo que del circuito que adjuntaste en un enlace.

En el siguiente enlace puedes bajar un archivo el cual debes desempacar e instalar en tu computadora y ejecutar para que puedas calcular los componentes que requiere el 555 para funcionar a una frecuencia determinada.



entonces: entras al enlace, te pide identifiques unas letras, lo vajas, lo desempacas (Está en formato ZIP), el archivo recien desempacado lo ejecutas para instalar el “calculador” de componentes, una vez instalado lo ejecutas y aparecen las opciones que puedes utilizar.
No buzques el manual pues no existe.

Por otra parte, en otros temas de este mismo foro mencionas lo de un oscilador a base de cristal de cuarzo.
Te adjunto unos archivos PDF los cuales hay que estudiar para lograr hacer este tipo de osciladores.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 26, 2010)

Gracias de casualidad  mrcarlos, usted no tiene alguna idea de porque solo me esta contando hasta 7? cuando se supone que llega a 8 se apagan todos y empieza de nuevo en 1, por otro lado estoy esperando a ir a la universidad para preguntarle al profesor como puedo sacar el pulso dividiendo los 60Mhz de la red electrica, tambien estoy buscando un cristal en las tiendas de electronica de aqui (Costa Rica) pero me esta costando mucho creo que lo voy a sacar de la placa madre de una computadora que no sirve, cuando tenga algo nuevo escribo en el post


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola fabiansanabria Supongo que estás utilizando el 4520 en el circuito del video.Este circuito es un contador Binario el cual puede contar desde 0 hasta 15.Para que cuente del 0 al 8 debes utilizar una compuerta AND de 2 entradas, por ejemplo 4081.La salida de la compuerta AND se conecta a la terminal 7 ó 15 del 4520. Una de las Entradas de la Compuerta AND se conecta a la terminal 3 ó 11 y la otra entrada de la compuerta AND se conecta a la terminal 6 ó 14.Los pulsos que hacen avanzar al contador se meten por la terminal 1 ó 9 del 4520. Y la terminal 2 ó 10, llamada EN(Enable, Habilitar) se conecta al positivo de la fuente de alimentación. Como el Chip(Paquete) trae 2 contadores, por eso digo a X ó Y terminal.Si tu circuito, en el video, está conectado así como menciono arriba debería funcionar.Es probable que no funcione por:Una conexión errónea.Un LED defectuoso.El contador no sirve.Si estás utilizando compuerta(s), alguna(s) no sirve.Etc.Verifica el circuito contra la explicación que te doy. Utiliza los primeros números de terminal ó los segundos no los mezcles.Por otra parte. Si estás utilizando el 4520 éste no se puede programar que inicie en 1 como mencionas en tu mensaje. No se puede programar porque no tiene entradas para lograrlo. Este circuito solo tiene 4 salidas llamadas Q, son 4 Q1 Q2 Q4 Q8 el numero es el valor que tienen. Tiene entrada de Clock(Reloj), tiene entrada de Reset, y entrada de Enable(Habilitar). Es todo, así que como le estás haciendo para que inicie en 1 ?. En cambio, si es otro contador el que estás utilizando pues probablemente se pueda hacer lo que mencionas. Otra cosa, que yo sepa las redes eléctricas no son de 60Mhz. (Megahertz) sino de 60Hz (Hertz). Además, no sé por qué te está costando tanto trabajo conseguir un cristal de cuarzo. Es muy especial ?. saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola fabiansanabria

Por acá está la respuesta en los archivos PDF adjuntos Alla.

En Mensaje #22https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/crear-reloj-binario-37900/index2.html 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 28, 2010)

Jajaja nop el cristal es no es nada especial, las especiales son las tiendas de electronica de mi pueblo, pero bueno ya tengo uno que rescate de una tarjeta de vide danada, si tiene razon sobre los hertz de la red pero bueno como diria el chapulin la idea es esa, sacar el pulso de la red, pero eso hasta que vea a mi profesor, por otro lado el contador es un 4520 pues el error es que el ultimo led nunca enciende, ya cambie el 4520 por otro nuevo pensando que de tanto molestar con el primero lo dane, hice lo mismo con el driver pero nada debe ser alguna tonteria mejor voy a trabajar en el pulso.


----------



## Sebasa (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola si aun te interesa, yo hise de proyecto un reloj binario sin pic!... no es nada complicado! y mejor que todo es lo más exacto que puede haber!.. Te dire que el segundo es bajado de la red mediante un divisor de frecuencia.! Y los segundos minutos y horas son dados por contadores los cuales mediante decodificadores se muestra la hora también en displays de 7 segmentos.!


----------



## fabiansanabria (Jun 25, 2011)

Claro que me interesa no he podido terminarlo y tengo muchas ganas de poner ese esperpento en mi mesita de noche hehe, de verdad por favor digame como lo puedo hacer


----------



## limonetti (Jun 29, 2011)

y.. luego ké pasó con el desarrollo del proyecto???... Sebasa .. proporciona el circuito del que hablas para poder realizarlo también


----------

